# Creamed honey frustrations



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Mine does that too. I sell out every year and every year I make more. No one has ever asked about it to my knowledge. It isn't thick, just a whitish thin layer. I always thought that it was probably air bubbles still slowly making their way to the top.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Sounds like some of the foam left from when you whipped/stirred the honey. I usually wait 24 hours after that and scrape off the foam or air bubbles that have risen to the top. Sometimes there's a little left that goes into the jars as they are filled and you can see a streak or two. Shouldn't be a problem as far as taste. Up to you and your customers whether it's unsightly or not.


----------



## ocotillo (Apr 10, 2011)

Mine does that as well. No complaints and no questions.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

This is why most creamed honey sold in the U.S. is in white plastic containers. Back in the old..days it was in jars and it could be difficult to sell to a public that may be ignorant as to what it is, which is just natural sugar crystals forming on the parts exposed to any air, but many non knowers swear that your creamed honey has molded....


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I have actually started selling mine in jars. You can't see the white film at the top but you can see the rest of the product. I was told not to do it but I put mine in pint canning jars for my personal use and they looked just fine so now I sell in jars.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

What’s the best way to start producing creamed honey?
I have seen the advertised starting kits at beekeeping catalogs, but, is this the way to go?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I just mix in the seed (some smooth creamed honey) and set it on the window sill in winter and it turns out perfect...


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...it may have fermented a.bit. When honey starts to crystallize, the liquid part that hasn't yet crystallized can go higher in moisture (as it is shed from the crystallized portion) ......honey that would not.ferment when all liquid can ferment when partially crystallized. If you apologize for.it, your customers will.consider it spoiled......if you explain,.embrace, and give tastes it is a "feature".
Deknow


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I don't think that there is any fermentation going on although I understand how it could. That's why the Dyce method suggests heating the liquid honey to 150 degrees before mixing. I have done that in the past, but now I just blend the raw honey. It is very difficult to not get air blended into the honey when mixing seed and liquid honey. I started using a dough hook since it seemed to add less air. My creamed honey is pretty set up (I can set a jar on its side and notice a slight bulge) in a week. I think that it is just the air at the surface of the creamed honey being released.


----------



## Biermann (May 31, 2015)

'This is an older thread, you may not receive a response, and could be reviving an old thread. Please consider creating a new thread.'

Well, as I often do, I ignored the good suggestion Beesource gave me (I am guilty of doing such often, drives everyone wild, but who is left to talk to is keen )

The 'white, foamy stuff' could well be wax that keeps moving up. 

I am just creaming 2 x 60 lbs from last September that I had in large, 5 gallon square pails. All wax was removed in November from the top, but when I warmed the honey up in a water bath without much steering I had the 'white, creamy foam' on top. As others have stated, just let it sit for 1/2 day or so and take it off with a fine meshed screen and all is good.

I sell in 500 gram glass jars and will not change to plastic (I hate plastic, men-kinds worst development).


----------

